# Planning for New York City!



## Kevin

Ok, now that we've decided to keep our late June 06 ( originally March 06 )exchange into Manhattan Club... let the fun begin!

Though I'm sure this has been asked and answered, I thought I'd start a new "Best Things NYC" thread.  Please help with any of the following ideas for a one week "newbie" trip to the Big Apple: 

*Best web site or books for info
Must see's & do's
Best "Eats" - cheapo and / or "Big money"
Best shows
Do's & don'ts
Shopping
Public transportation*

Etc... etc...etc...!!!

We don't normally do tours and we won't be renting a car.  Any advice will be considered GOOD advice.  The more information the better.  Thanks!    

Kevin


----------



## Dani

Congrats!!  You can start with www.nycvisit.com and www.citysearch.com and place a search for Manhattan.  It's a free website with great restaurant reviews.


----------



## DebBrown

We just returned from a weekend in NYC.  It had been years since I'd been there.  We got around by using taxis and the subway.  I'd recommend getting a Manhattan city, bus and subway map.  In fact, I have mine in my purse if you want it.   Just send me a private message.

I'm no expert on the "best" lists so I'll leave that to others.  Have fun!

Deb


----------



## Kevin

*I beg to differ!*



			
				DebBrown said:
			
		

> We just returned from a weekend in NYC.  It had been years since I'd been there.  We got around by using taxis and the subway.  I'd recommend getting a Manhattan city, bus and subway map.  In fact, I have mine in my purse if you want it.   Just send me a private message.
> 
> I'm no expert on the "best" lists so I'll leave that to others.  Have fun!
> 
> Deb




Hi Deb,

I believe your tip qualifies under:

"Best way to get around"!  I'll contact you soon.  

Dani... 

I'm going to get in lots of trouble because of the time I've already spent on those web sites!    

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Hoc

Kevin said:
			
		

> Must see's & do's



You have to see at least one Broadway show.  Go to the top of the Empire State Building at night and look out over the city (get there before 11:30 pm).  Ground Zero is such a significant thing that you probably have to do it, even though there's not much to see there.  Walk through the Village, walk through Times Square, consider some of the best museums: Museum of Modern Art, Metropolitan Museum of Art, Science and History Museum, Tenement Museum, others that interest you.  Shopping.  Macy's and Bloomie's for the big spenders, Century 21 (across from Ground Zero) for bargains, and many others.  Lower East Side tailors for custom tailoring.  Art Galleries in Soho.  There are a lot of great guided walking tours, as well.




			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Best "Eats" - cheapo and / or "Big money"



Carnegie Deli is right around the corner from the Manhattan Club:  Good Corned Beef.  Down a bit is the Stage Deli: Good blintzes and potato pancakes.  Across from there is Lindy's, who essentially invented cheesecake as we know it today.  The other way (still on 56th St), Patsy's serves good Italian food, and was a Sinatra and mob favorite.

Serendipity has great desserts and essentially was the predecessor to Farrell's.  They are famous for their frozen hot chocolate, but I prefer a do-it-yourself sundae using peanut butter sauce and hot fudge.  But any of their desserts is good.

John's Pizza or Ray's Pizza are good NY Pizza places.

One if By Land is a splurge restaurant, near the Village.  One of the most romantic in the country, and serves the best Beef Wellington and Chocolate Souffle I've ever had.  People rave over Peter Luger's steak.  It tasted spoiled to me, but maybe I just got a bad batch.  Their onion rolls were fantastic though.  You can get the same onion rolls at Tavern on the Green in Central Park or at the restaurant at the Plaza Hotel.

I like Katz's Deli on the lower east side for pastrami, and just down from there is Yonah Schimmel's knishes, the best in town since about the 20s (but closed on Saturdays).  Also near Katz's is Russ & Daughters, a package store where you can get the best smoked fish in town, as well as other take-home delicacies.  Behind Katz's, down Orchard St. on the other side of Delancey, Gus' Pickles sells homemade pickles, sauerkraut, marinated artichokes, olives, peppers and other similar types of things out of barrels on the sidewalk.

There are a few ideas.



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Best shows



Depends on what you like.  You can go to www.broadwaybox.com for reviews and discounts on some shows, or you can stand in line at the TKTS Booth on the day of the show for half-price tickets.  There is one in Times Square, or a less-busy one with the same tickets down at the Seaport.



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Public transportation


Mostly subways and walking.  You can get almost anywhere that way, unless you are in a wheelchair or scooter, in which case New York is not particularly accessible.



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> We don't normally do tours and we won't be renting a car.



Consider taking a Gospel Brunch Tour through Harlem on Sunday Morning.

Edited to fix a link.


----------



## calgal

Hoc, great suggestions! Kevin, do you have children traveling with you. If so, I will add a bunch of other ideas to this thread. Be aware that some of the hottest Broadway plays sell tix way in advance and you should consider it a  priority to order tickets in a timely fashion if you want great seats (Spamalot is the new hit, haven't seen it). I would add a suggestion to take a ferry to Ellis Island or Statue of Liberty while you're down in the financial district near ground zero.


----------



## changejobs

hoc named a lot of great places.

as for johns or rays pizza -johns is brick oven pizza and is on bleecker street. NOT TO BE MISSED. order the pie well done 

Rays -the real one is on 6 th ave and corner of either 11 or 12th st- i cant remember which. Lots and lots of cheese. Totally different than rays but should get one.

Take a ride to brooklyn. 
- have breakfest at junior's and make sure u get a piece of their cheesecake.
- smith street , 5th ave and 7th ave have given rise to some amazing restaurants, checkout chowhound.com for reviews


back to manhattan
- take a walk around soho
- get a friday nytimes and look in the weekend section for events and walks

have a great time

larry


----------



## Kevin

calgal said:
			
		

> Kevin, do you have children traveling with you. If so, I will add a bunch of other ideas to this thread.



No kids...  he'll be with grandparents!    It'll be just the two of us.  

This is going to be great for my planning notebook!  Hoc, Larry and calgal... you've really added some great suggestions to our growing list.  If this thread ends here... it will still be a lot of help to all TUGgers in the future.  Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## Hoc

calgal said:
			
		

> (Spamalot is the new hit, haven't seen it)



I saw it when I was there in May.  Essentially, it's Monty Python and the Holy Grail onstage, with a couple of songs and bits thrown in from other Monty Python shows.  Very little new, but it was still hilarious if you like Python anyway, and David Hyde Pierce was spectacular (surprisingly so to me -- far outshone his screen performances).  The others were also very good.

I was able to get a ticket to the show without advance reservations by walking up to the box office when I got into town and asking whether there were any tickets available for the week.  They had a ticket that day in the second row, at a premium price.


----------



## Hoc

changejobs said:
			
		

> as for johns or rays pizza -johns is brick oven pizza and is on bleecker street. NOT TO BE MISSED. order the pie well done



My personal preference is John's, as well, but there are some rabid Ray's fans out there.  Just like they will get into fights in Kansas City over Bryant's or Gates BBQ, or in LA over Carney's or Pink's hot dogs.  Everyone has their preferences. . . .


----------



## custcarcen

Take the Ellis Island guided tour-a must.


----------



## JUDIE25

*Transportation tip*

Buy a subway/bus pass.  I know you can buy 1 day packages, but you may also be able to purchase a wk package. 

Since there is so much walking, I would walk some and then pick up the bus and ride a few blocks.  Because of the all day pass I didn't have to pay again.

Also, if you are looking to economize on Broadway tix, don't forget the TKTS booth at Time Square.  Usually there are plenty of good options, especially on weekdays.  Once I saw Tyne Daly in Gypsy at 1/2 price.


----------



## Dani

changejobs said:
			
		

> Take a ride to brooklyn.
> - have breakfest at junior's and make sure u get a piece of their cheesecake.
> - smith street , 5th ave and 7th ave have given rise to some amazing restaurants, checkout chowhound.com for reviews




 Yippee!!!!  Someone suggested Brooklyn    Even the Manhattan tour buses come through Brooklyn these days!!!   Love the suggestions above. For a day in Brooklyn, I would take the train to Eastern Parkway/Brooklyn Museum and start at the Brooklyn Museum.  You can also visit the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens and/or the Prospect Park Zoo and/or the central Brooklyn Library at Grand Army Plaza which are all either next to or a few blocks away from each other.  On Saturdays, there is an open Farmer's market at Grand Army Plaza.  I would then catch the 41 bus to downtown Brooklyn.  You can catch it in front of the Library.   The bus goes down Flatbush Avenue.  

  You can get off at the first stop after it turns down Livingston Street from Flatbush Avenue if you want to check out Juniors.  Just walk down Flatbush three or four blocks.  You can also take the same bus to Smith and Livingston and check out some of the restaurants located there.  Wherever you decide to get off the bus at, do not let your day end before going to the Promenade in Brooklyn Heights.  You can just walk up to Court Street which runs parallel to Smith and go down Montague street until you reach the water. 

  Now, this is a full day in Brooklyn for sure, but you will have a great time!!!


----------



## IreneLF

Since you have  alot of time before the trip, you might want to check out a guidebook and pick and choose what's right for the two of you in terms of touring and seeing the sights.
As a native New Yorker, I really enjoyed the Michelin green guide -  I found that it worked so well for European cities and I would recommend it for NYC as well.

Great restaurant suggestions from HOC - you do know the good stuff!


----------



## KenK

Kevin:
  You sure one week will be enough time?  (Wear those comfortable walking shoes or sneakers!)


----------



## decolady424

Write/call for TV show tickets that are taped in NYC:

Conan O'Brien
The View
Regis and Kelly
The Tony Danza Show
The Daily Show
David Letterman

You've got the advance notice to get them.  Great entertainment for free!  They all have web sites.


----------



## Kevin

*Ken "The Mind Reader"*



			
				KenK said:
			
		

> Kevin:
> You sure one week will be enough time?  (Wear those comfortable walking shoes or sneakers!)



Ken, 

I was just wondering the same thing!     Along with making sure we buy clothes at least 2 waist sizes larger than normal!  We are going to do plenty of eating!    

Kevin


----------



## Hoc

Dani said:
			
		

> Yippee!!!!  Someone suggested Brooklyn



Hey! I mentioned Peter Luger's!   Actually, if the weather is nice, a walk across the Brooklyn Bridge, followed by an ice cream at the Brooklyn Ice Cream Factory on the Fulton Waterfront, just on the Brooklyn side of the bridge, is a fun excursion.


----------



## miaval44

Plan your broadway show tickets ahead of time.  There are plenty of discount venues available.  May I recommend SPAMALOT, very witty, clever and closely follows Monty Python's Holy Grail. Congrats!


----------



## Dani

Hoc said:
			
		

> Hey! I mentioned Peter Luger's!   Actually, if the weather is nice, a walk across the Brooklyn Bridge, followed by an ice cream at the Brooklyn Ice Cream Factory on the Fulton Waterfront, just on the Brooklyn side of the bridge, is a fun excursion.




True!!!  Hey...you seem to know ALL the spots


----------



## Hoc

Dani said:
			
		

> True!!!  Hey...you seem to know ALL the spots



Hmm, ya think I've been to NYC a little too much lately?  All those easy trades into Manhattan Club have made me a quasi-native!  Seven times in five years!


----------



## Blondie

I would recommend "Wicked"  or "Mamma Mia" for great musicals. Just returned from Peter Lugers- it was $16 each way for a cab from the financail district in lower Manhattan. It is the first exit on the right right over the Williamsburg bridge--  different than the Brooklyn Bridge I think, and that is where we got messed up. The food was good but I did not like that you really have no choice of the steak you get. "Steak for three" was $130ish I think- and it was two Porterhouses cut into pieces and it was enough for three. I would not hurry back but certainly many others love the place. We like Angelo's coal Oven pizza just around the corner and 2 minutes from the Manhattan club. Go out the Park Central entrance and head left. Cross the street and at the next corner, cross and bang a right. It is almost next to the Salisbury Hotel on the left.  have fun. We head back in FEb. Lynda


----------



## carpediem

Kevin,

March is typically a cold month in NYC so dress warmly since you'll be doing a lot of outdoor traveling.  If you only have one Museum to hit make it The Met - it's got something for everyone.  Since I'm typically in tow with small children I usually pass on the shows but you can always try your luck for half price tickets at TKTS in midtown (is that option still available?).  I use to do that alot when I lived in Manhattan.

- The Empire State Building (at anytime) is great.
- Do visit the Wall Street Area and Ground Zero
- Be a kid and go to FAO Swartz (or just buy something for your little one there)
- Staten Island Ferry (free but may be a bit cold for March)
- The Village for shopping the East Village for Indian Food and what is that italian bakery in the east village called???
- Popover Cafe for breakfast on Amsterdam and 86th street is good (an old favorite of mine).
-  Whenever you can take the bus over the subway.  The subway is quick but the bus allows you to view the many diverse areas in the city.  You can see major changes from block to block.
- Don't forget Chinatown or Little Italy.

Enjoy


----------



## changejobs

Hoc said:
			
		

> Hey! I mentioned Peter Luger's!   Actually, if the weather is nice, a walk across the Brooklyn Bridge, followed by an ice cream at the Brooklyn Ice Cream Factory on the Fulton Waterfront, just on the Brooklyn side of the bridge, is a fun excursion.



The ice cream factory is right next to the river cafe. The river cafe is expensive but the view is incredible. If the price is too high for you cross the street and have brick oven pizza at grimaldis.

In addition, since your in the neighborhood walk down front st 2 blocks north and stop for at thc chocolate shop for chocolate, cake ,hotchocolate. etc. at  	
Jacques Torres.


----------



## KenK

TKTS is still available.  Esp good for last minute planning.  BUT....no credit cards, and no reg checks.  

They like cash a lot.

www.tkts.com


----------



## mjkaplan

We really were amazed by the Toys R Us in Times Square, 4 floors and an indoor ferris wheel.  Also the Circle line boat going all the way around the island was a really great experience.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kevin

*I'm lookin' sharp!*

Thanks to all who have added to this thread.  Lots of great info.  I'm less than 2 months from our 2nd trip to Maui and all I can think of is NYC in 8.5 months!

I made my first purchase in preparation for the weather... a Bill Blass "over coat" on sale for just $50!  I probably should take it off right now though... it's kind of hot in here!    

Keep the suggestions coming.  Thanks again.

Kevin


----------



## mike130

Hoc said:
			
		

> Yonah Schimmel's knishes



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Schimmel's Knishes.

There are only two places in the WORLD were you can buy a REAL Knish. Schimmel's and Kinsh Nosh in Queens.


----------



## Hoc

mike130 said:
			
		

> There are only two places in the WORLD were you can buy a REAL Knish. Schimmel's and Kinsh Nosh in Queens.



About 30 years ago, there was a place in Miami called "The Knishery."  They could have been added to the list, but, alas, they are no more.

Of course, I liked their non-traditional knishes best.  Chow Mein Knishes with mustard, and cherry cheese knishes.  But the potato ones were good, as well.

Now that I've tried Ben's Deli in Queens (who, by the way, make a really good knish, as well), I guess I have to try Knish Nosh.  Frank, what about it?  Perhaps next May?


----------



## mike130

Hoc said:
			
		

> Now that I've tried Ben's Deli in Queens (who, by the way, make a really good knish, as well), I guess I have to try Knish Nosh.  Frank, what about it?  Perhaps next May?


Knish Nosh is about four blocks east of Ben,s on Queens Blvd, same side of the street.  Ben's makes a good knish also.


----------



## shoney

*I know it's a tour but worth it!!!*

my husband and I don't normally take tours either, however a food tour through Greenwich village (www.foodsofny.com) was well worth it.  We were introduced to some really great restaurants that we still frequent.  (We are only an hour train ride away!)  It was very informal and fun.


----------



## Luanne

When we went to NYC last summer someone recommended we buy a current Zagat's restaurant guide.  It was very helpful.


----------



## marion10

We enjoyed the Tenement Museum.
http://www.tenement.org/


----------



## Hoc

marion10 said:
			
		

> We enjoyed the Tenement Museum.
> http://www.tenement.org/



And, it's just around the corner from the Sugar Sweet Sunshine Bakery, who make about the best Lemon Cupcakes I have ever had in my life!  Lemony and buttery.  MMMMMMM!  It's in the lower east side, on Rivington between Essex and Norfolk.


----------



## claire

*Great stuff! Here's more...*

Wow, real great info here, I too am presently planning our 2 day big apple stopover on our way to Thailand next spring. I am not the NY pro and far from it, but I always deeply research our travel destinations and I can vouch for all that has been posted on this thread as being top notch info!

I have also come across these sites which could be of help in planning your trip.

For the ny transit system, routes, schedules, maps you name it they have it go here...
http://www.mta.info/nyct/index.html

For mapping out routes from one direction to another this is a great site...
http://www.hopstop.com

For checking out resto menu's and prices hit this site....
http://www.menupages.com

The following 3 sites have general info and good reads...
http://www.nycvisit.com
http://www.timeoutny.com
http://www.villagevoice.com

And of course flyer talk threads on the NY board found under "travel and dining sections". As always FT is a great source of info. http://www.flyertalk.com

Happy trails! Claire ;-)


----------



## integracare2000

Hi,

I am going to see Wicked on 8/13.  Was wondering if anyone could also recommend reasonable accomodations for 1-2 nights nearby?

Thank you!
Liane


----------



## marion10

I've never stayed here- but looks interesting. http://www.radiocityapartments.com/


----------



## Iowa Rod

*Cafe wha*

My wife and I go to NYC 1 to 2 times a year. 3 years ago while I was looking in city search I did a search for live music. That is where we found the cafe wha? by far the most fun and greatest bar with live music I have ever encountered. Its in the villiage. Every wed and sun there is no cover. The cafe wha band has 12-15 members many of which have been nominated or won grammys. They play all types of music from Clapton to Areatha Frankin to Sting. I have recomended it to many and each person who has gone there has told me its just awsome. My wife and I will be there in September. look at their web page www.cafewha.com be sure to get reservations. Its just a 6 dollar cab ride from midtown. I also highly reccomend the circle line full island cruise. Its a great way to see the island from the east river and the hudson. Enjoy NYC its the greatest city on earth.
Rod


----------



## Hoc

I always have fun at Cafe Wha in the Village whenever I go to New York.  A bit crowded, but you can dance in the aisles, so long as you let the waitresses pass.


----------



## aregee

*Check out Radio City Apts*

I havwe looked at these places as well but check out the reviews on TripAdvisor before you book.  Richard M.


----------



## overthehill

*Check out the free pocket guide from Frommers Budget Travel*

You can download Frommers "Snap Guide" for New York City at their link at:

http://www.budgettravelonline.com/bt-dyn/content/article/2005/06/10/AR2005061001864.html

Also, read the reviews for the Manhattan Club. We found them very helpful when we stayed there in May 2005. Have fun!


----------



## Joe L

You definately have to get the Zagat's guide for NY restaurants.  It lists some of the greatest lunch bargains at the best fine dining restaurants in the city.  Some examples are $20 dollar three course lunches at: Aureole; Jean Georges; San Domenico; Union Pacific; Bolo...the list is extensive.  These are fine dining restaurants that normally cost a fortune.   Zagats also lists bargain pre-fixe dinner menus at great fine dinning restaurants too.


----------



## aregee

*An August place in NYC?*

Dear Liane, 
         According to this last Sunday's New York Times, "Metro-Home, a short term apartment rental company in New York City, is having an August sale at 310 East 55th St. Visitors can choose from studios for $119 a night or one-bedroom for 179 a night, all with fully equipped kitchens.  The building has 24-hour doormen. Local and state taxes of 13.65 percent are extra, plus a daily $2 a room occupancy tax (studios count as two rooms; one bedrooms as three). For details, call (800) 987-1235 or see www.metro-home.com."  (Travel section)

          This is not extraordinarily close to the theatre district nor is it very far away.     --Richard M.


----------



## Dani

Here's another tip for those visiting NYC or even those who live here or close by.  Skyauction now auctions off Broadway hhows in conjunction with $100 or more in restaurant certificates and/or tours of NYC, etc.  I just won one for two tickets to see a Broadway Show plus a $100 restuarant gift certificate to a restuarant with harbor views of the Statute of Liberty for $132, inclusive of all fees.  Each show ticket alone is worth $100.  Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## PClapham

*When are you going?*

Sorry Dani, I missed your post re when you will be in NYC-relevant for these auctions.  We're going Mar. 10, 2006-are these still available/ useable then?
Thanks
Anita
ps got it with a DIK


----------



## Hoc

PClapham said:
			
		

> Sorry Dani, I missed your post re when you will be in NYC-relevant for these auctions.  We're going Mar. 10, 2006-are these still available/ useable then?



Dani lives there.  But, if you check on Skyauction, you will see various times when you can use the certificates and show tickets.  Each auction is different.  None are going out through March 10, 2006 yet.  But, wait awhile and they might.


----------



## Dani

PClapham said:
			
		

> Sorry Dani, I missed your post re when you will be in NYC-relevant for these auctions.  We're going Mar. 10, 2006-are these still available/ useable then?
> Thanks
> Anita
> ps got it with a DIK




  Good for you Anita!!!  MC with Dik...doesn't get any better than that     Hoc is right, they basically run them all of the time but not usually more than two or three months out.  When I purchsed mine, I saw dates through October for the shows.  The restaurant coupons seem to be good for 1 year and do not have to be used on the same date as the show.  I chose the Battery Gardens restaurant in Battery Park which used to be the American Park restaurant.   I've been told that this restaurant has fantastic views of the NY harbor.

Hoc- BTW, Time Out NY just came out with their Cheap Eats Ethnic Cuisine for 80 Countries  List.   Their choice for best bagel...Absolute Bagels at 2788 Broadway between 106th and 107th Streets...#1 Train to 110th Street.  Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Hoc

Dani said:
			
		

> Hoc- BTW, Time Out NY just came out with their Cheap Eats Ethnic Cuisine for 80 Countries  List.   Their choice for best bagel...Absolute Bagels at 2788 Broadway between 106th and 107th Streets...#1 Train to 110th Street.  Just thought I'd let you know



Thanks.  It's now on the list for November (Affinia Dumont), or, if my friends don't want to go this time, then I'm coming back in May with different friends (HGVC New York).


----------



## TEK224

Liane,

When I went to NY to see Wicked, we stayed at the Novotel, just around the corner from the theatre.  It was nice and had a bar in the lobby.  I think I booked through Expedia for around $130/nt.

To the OP, I would recommend Wicked, Rent or Movin' Out.  Of course I also loved Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King.

Terri


----------



## aregee

*Another option*

Try www.metro-home.com for apt in the city.  It is having an August sale.
 --Richard M.


----------



## icydog

Someone mentioned the Staten Island Ferry.  I lived in NYC for 25 years and 4 of them on Staten Island. The SI Ferry is a don't miss. The boat takes you past the Statue and and the views of Manhatten are breath taking.  The ride use to cost a nickle, then a quarter and now it's free. They weren't making money on it and wouldn't be unless they charged $5 so they just quit charging.  I thought the nickel was charming but who cares anyway. 
FAO Schwartz is closed.  Walmart put them out of business. The Plaza is being renovated into apartments so that's out.  
I got some terrific gift certificates on restaurant.com for Mickey Mantels on Central Park South.  We had lunch there and the bill was $50 but with the $25 gift certificate it came to $25 before tax and tip on the full price. Right across the street are the handsome cabs. They cost $40 for about a 25 minute ride through the park. Pick the one you want. Don't listen to the drivers calling you. I suggest this for nighttime but I have done it in the daylight with my granddaughters and they loved it. The new Central Park Zoo is nice but doesn't compare with the Bronx Zoo which is the biggest (and best) in the world. Across the street is the Bronx Botanical Gardens also the best imho.
The best show I've seen on Broadway in a while is Hairspray. I liked it way more than Mama Mia. My favorite of all time, I've seen it four times is Phantom of the Opera.  Listen to the music and familiarize yourself with the lyrics before you go since the whole thing is sung. The costumes and music are to die for.

There are some good walking tours. I tried to find the link but I wasn't able to find it in my email. I will look it up an PM you with the website. These tours are for New Yorkers and are very reasonable.  You just need to get a subway map because they meet where they are touring. So if she is touring Harlem you need to take a subway to Harlem and meet them on the right corner.

Eat the seafood and drink the water. Again, the fish is some of the best in the world imho. With all the seafood caught in the world shuttling through the Fulton Fish Market, now in the Bronx, the fish is exceptionally fresh. The water comes from the Catskill mountains and it is delicious. Stop at any Starbucks on any NYC corner and you'll taste the difference.

I could go on for hours. I think I just did.  If you have any questions you have a giant resource pool here at Tug. Since I go to the city several times a month for shows, museums walking tours or just for lunch, feel free to write to me.

Marylyn


----------



## icydog

Hoc said:
			
		

> Thanks.  It's now on the list for November (Affinia Dumont), or, if my friends don't want to go this time, then I'm coming back in May with different friends (*HGVC New York*).



Have you found a way to get into the *Hilton Club on Sixth Avenue*?  I owned there for about a day before I came to tug for advice and reneged.  I have been trying to get a reasonable contract ever since. Even re-sale they are very expensive but I know, living in NJ, I would use that timeshare way more than any of the others I own..


----------



## Kevin

*Wow!  Lots of great info!*

Marilyn,

You'd really out did yourself.  I'm going to print all of this geat info and place in our planning book.    Thank You!  



			
				icydog said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned the Staten Island Ferry.  I lived in NYC for 25 years and 4 of them on Staten Island. The SI Ferry is a don't miss. The boat takes you past the Statue and and the views of Manhatten are breath taking.  The ride use to cost a nickle, then a quarter and now it's free. They weren't making money on it and wouldn't be unless they charged $5 so they just quit charging.  I thought the nickel was charming but who cares anyway.
> FAO Schwartz is closed.  Walmart put them out of business. The Plaza is being renovated into apartments so that's out.
> I got some terrific gift certificates on restaurant.com for Mickey Mantels on Central Park South.  We had lunch there and the bill was $50 but with the $25 gift certificate it came to $25 before tax and tip on the full price. Right across the street are the handsome cabs. They cost $40 for about a 25 minute ride through the park. Pick the one you want. Don't listen to the drivers calling you. I suggest this for nighttime but I have done it in the daylight with my granddaughters and they loved it. The new Central Park Zoo is nice but doesn't compare with the Bronx Zoo which is the biggest (and best) in the world. Across the street is the Bronx Botanical Gardens also the best imho.
> The best show I've seen on Broadway in a while is Hairspray. I liked it way more than Mama Mia. My favorite of all time, I've seen it four times is Phantom of the Opera.  Listen to the music and familiarize yourself with the lyrics before you go since the whole thing is sung. The costumes and music are to die for.
> 
> There are some good walking tours. I tried to find the link but I wasn't able to find it in my email. I will look it up an PM you with the website. These tours are for New Yorkers and are very reasonable.  You just need to get a subway map because they meet where they are touring. So if she is touring Harlem you need to take a subway to Harlem and meet them on the right corner.
> 
> Eat the seafood and drink the water. Again, the fish is some of the best in the world imho. With all the seafood caught in the world shuttling through the Fulton Fish Market, now in the Bronx, the fish is exceptionally fresh. The water comes from the Catskill mountains and it is delicious. Stop at any Starbucks on any NYC corner and you'll taste the difference.
> 
> I could go on for hours. I think I just did.  If you have any questions you have a giant resource pool here at Tug. Since I go to the city several times a month for shows, museums walking tours or just for lunch, feel free to write to me.
> 
> Marylyn


----------



## icydog

You're welcome.  I love New York. I would never move away from here. Is there the culture and excitment anywhere else? Well maybe, but in NYC so many fun things are so concentrated in one place it can't be beat.
Marylyn


----------



## Avery

We just went into the city on Sunday to check out the new MOMA (really cool) and just "play it by ear." While planning your theatre tix, keep in mind that while theatre is "dark" on Mondays, there are also very few shows on Sunday nights. If you decide to see Mamma Mia, that plays on Sunday night. 

There was nothing we wanted to see, so we just sort of fell into Birdland since we were parked on the street (44th b/t 8th and 9th). What a treat! Even if you're not "into" jazz, they have a "house" Afro-Cuban jazz orchestra that plays every Sunday (for the past 8 years so far), and they were fantastic! 17 pieces, including 12 horns, great drums/percussion, an upright electric bass and a 9ft Bosendorfer. SUPERB musicians. The shows are at 9 and 11, they last over an hour. Music charge is $25pp plus there's a $10 min pp each. You can eat dinner there if you like, we had already eaten and still got a great table. I'm guessing March is busier than August, so you may want to make a reservation if you decide to go.

Avery


----------



## Kevin

*OK... it's now April 28 - May 5th!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Ok, now that we've decided to keep our late March '06 exchange into Manhattan Club... let the fun begin!
> 
> Though I'm sure this has been asked and answered, I thought I'd start a new "Best Things NYC" thread.  Please help with any of the following ideas for a one week "newbie" trip to the Big Apple:
> 
> *Best web site or books for info
> Must see's & do's
> Best "Eats" - cheapo and / or "Big money"
> Best shows
> Do's & don'ts
> Shopping
> Public transportation*
> 
> Etc... etc...etc...!!!
> 
> We don't normally do tours and we won't be renting a car.  Any advice will be considered GOOD advice.  The more information the better.  Thanks!
> 
> Kevin




There are many NYC threads posted.  Please forgive if it's becoming redundant.  Here's my next question:

*How will the change in dates effect our trip... if at all?* 

My immediate thoughts are of the great buy I got on an overcoat!  Also, we'll get to go to a Yankees or Mets game.  Please advise.  Thanks again!!

Kevin


----------



## Dani

When are your new dates?


----------



## Kevin

Dani said:
			
		

> When are your new dates?




Sorry...

The dates are in the title of my previous post...April 28th - May 5th!


----------



## Dani

Kevin,

  Wow!!  Great dates!!!  Basically, I don't think much will change except that the weather of course will be better.  As for tickets to the Yankees or Mets, just make sure Boston isn't in town.  If they are, order your tickets as soon as they become available through ticketmaster.


----------



## Kevin

Dani said:
			
		

> Kevin,
> 
> Wow!!  Great dates!!!  Basically, I don't think much will change except that the weather of course will be better.  As for tickets to the Yankees or Mets, just make sure Boston isn't in town.  If they are, order your tickets as soon as they become available through ticketmaster.



Yankees vs. Red Sox!  I'm not that lucky... am I?


----------



## Kevin

*Bump!*

Just looking to add to the list. 

Also, do any of you have suggestions for when / where we should look for airfare for late April early May time frame?


----------



## Avery

*any beaders/jewelry makers coming to NYC?*

If any of you are into jewelry making/beading/wireworking/etc... I would be glad to take you on a tour of (or send you a list of) my favorite buying spots... a resale number will get you into the best places (and/or get you better prices), but not a must.  Send me a PM or email. 

Avery


----------



## geoand

*We use JetBlue out of Seattle*

We have always been pleased with the JetBlue Service to JFK.  Inexpensive and nonstop.


----------



## MULTIZ321

*NYC Links*

Kevin,

You've probably seen this other "Links for NYC Vistors" Tug thread.  Some of the links have already been mentioned in this thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10378


Richard


----------



## Conan

Here are my standing New York City tips:

1.  Metropolitan Museum of Art :  The "recommended admission" is $15 for adults, $10 for seniors, $7 for students, but that's only what's recommended.  You can give the cashier any amount - - it's purely a matter of conscience - - and you'll get the exact same admission ticket.

2.  Petrossian Restaurant :  Reserve for the Saturday or Sunday brunch, and enjoy true elegance for $26 per person 

3.  Carmines Restaurant :  New York's best family-style Southern Italian.  Best if you're at least four people, since the fun is in ordering dishes for the table and sharing.  And two or three dishes are plenty for a group of four or five, which makes the prices not so high as they appear.  Plan to sign up and then amuse yourself in the area for an hour or so - - the wait post-Sunday matinee was 1.5 hours the last time we were there.


----------



## Avery

*What NOT to see in NYC*

I saw the new Andrew Lloyd Webber musical, Woman in White, last night. It was so bad we laughed about it. It's in its last week or so of previews; I expect the reviews will be awful (it didn't do well in London either), and it will likely be closed by the time most of you get here in March. But in the event its not, there will undoubtedly be plenty of cheap tickets floating around so I wanted to warn you.  Granted, I'm not a big fan of Mr. Webber, but the music was dull and the story depressing at a minimum. The "set design" consisted of FILM images projected on various curved walls (this really ticks me off). Be sure to check reviews before buying tix if you don't want to take my word. Though I have never heard less enthusiastic applause in any theatre so I'm guessing I am not alone.  Still, jmho.....  If the reviews are good, well I will eat my hat (or something).


----------



## rrgilbert

Is The Manhatten Club in a good locations--looks like it would be.  Also, how hard is to to exchange into?


----------



## Karen G

Manhattan Club has an excellent location within walking distance of Broadway shows and many other attractions. 

Exchanging into it can be difficult since management usually deposits only weeks in months that are less frequently requested by owners--January through March and occasionally first part of April. 

Since maintenance fees are high and owners can use their weeks a day or two at a time, often whole seven-day weeks don't get deposited. I used to own there and I never deposited my week with RCI because I wanted to use it myself and I could easily rent out days I didn't use.


----------



## Avery

*great deal/pre-theatre restaurant!*

Tried a new (for me) pre-theatre spot last night, and it was GREAT! Dervish (Turkish food) on 47th street b/t 6th and 7th. $21.95 for a 3 course dinner from 4 - 8 pm. The food was yummy and the atmosphere was nice. http://www.menupages.com/restaurant...staurantid=3527&neighborhoodid=0&cuisineid=67


----------



## Avery

*Sweeney Todd discount tix through 3/16!!!*

Some of you MC visitors will be able to take advantage of this one
The good seats go fast once these announcements go out, so don't wait
it's good for tues/wed/thurs perfs through March 16th

visit broadwayoffers.com and enter code ST36TMC

(212) 947-8844 and mention code ST36TMC

Bring a printout of this offer to the Eugene O'Neill Theatre box office, 230 West 49th St.

"#1 SHOW OF THE YEAR!"
-Entertainment Weekly

"THE MOST ADDICTIVELY DELICIOUS DISH ON BROADWAY IN YEARS!"
-David Cote, Time Out New York

Save over 35% - Limited-Time Offer!

"An event theatergoers will be talking about for years to come! When you're sitting in the theater, you won't want to be anywhere else in the world!"
-Terry Teachout, The Wall Street Journal

"Wickedly funny and wildly imaginative!"
-Jess Cagle, WCBS-TV/People Magazine

Don't miss this opportunity to see PATTI LUPONE and MICHAEL CERVERIS in SWEENEY TODD at a special rate.
$65
Valid Tuesday at 7, Wednesday at 2 & 8, Thursday at 8
for performances January 10 through March 16


www.SweeneyToddOnBroadway.com
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## icydog

Thanks for the info on the show.  Since you guys are always talking about the MC, I thought I would mention I have an Affinia Dumont one bedroom reserved for April 22-29. This is a gorgeous hotel in Murray Hill right next to the 34th Street subway. It is also right up the street from the Empire State Building. The Affinia Dumont has a spa, a restaurant, and is PET FRIENDLY.  I got the reservation from one of my vacation clubs.  I was wondering where I could rent it, should I not be able to use it? Are the Tug classifieds good for renting units like this one since it is not a traditional timeshare. It looks very good on the website www.affiniadumont.com and I was so psyched when I got it.  I just hope I can use it myself.


----------



## anngem

*Daily Show Tix?*

Anybody have any success getting Daily Show tickets? I have an address to write for tickets but was wondering if there's a better way.


----------



## Blondie

Kevin- Do a timeshare tour at the Manhattan club . Last year we got tix to broadway and $100 for dinner.  You can call them in advance to see what shows they will be giving out. Do not do the tour on a Monday as Broadway is dark and they will not have tix for you. The tix they give are for THAT day only so plan accordingly and book for the first thing in the morning so you will get it done early. Also, hokey but fun for a cold March day is Madame Tusseau's wax museum on 42 Street or very near there.  Blondie


----------



## Avery

icydog,

I only recently heard about the Affinia Dumont on TUG; the Tripadvisor reviews are excellent, and it turns out I am familiar with the building (always noticed that Barking Dog restaurant), it is really a great location. Is it only available through RHC? Anyway, if you are allowed to rent it, you may very likely find an interested TUGger, but if I were you I'd try to use it...


----------



## icydog

Avery said:
			
		

> icydog,
> 
> I only recently heard about the Affinia Dumont on TUG; the Tripadvisor reviews are excellent, and it turns out I am familiar with the building (always noticed that Barking Dog restaurant), it is really a great location. Is it only available through RHC? Anyway, if you are allowed to rent it, you may very likely find an interested TUGger, but if I were you I'd try to use it...



Thanks Avery, you know it is so tempting to use it myself and be treated royally for a change while in the city. We only live 45 minutes away in NJ so NYC is pretty routine for us. But I am a native New Yorker and I can find a million things to do in a week.  Just imagine a show a day and then the musuems and the restaurants and walking around at night with the crowds.  Wow, I love New York!


----------



## ctreelmom

Just had dinner at Rosie O'Grady's (same building as the Manhattan Club) and it was very nice.  Service could have been more attentive, but it wasn't bad. We got there early (about 4:30) and were seated immediately but by the time we left there was a long line.  Had a veal dish with lobster meat and dd had the seafood pasta.  

At first, we tried Ellen's Stardust Diner but it was uncomfortably crowded with too many tables for the space, really LOUD   and the food looked really greasy.  It was my dd's 13th birthday so we wanted something a little more sophisticated.

Did the NBC Studio tour which was better than I thought it would be; got to watch Carson Daily do a remote from inside the store--very cool for the new teenager.


----------



## icydog

Did you look at www.costco.com website. Do a search under _New York _ and you'll find a reduced rate for a _City Pass_ for $44.95 for adults and $34.99 for kids under 18. One of the most wonderful parts of the pass is you actually bypass the long lines at the ticket booths.

From the website:

The New York CityPass® gets you into six famous attractions. You have nine days to visit each attraction (once) beginning the day you first use your CityPass®. Once you have your CityPass®, simply present your booklet on your way into each attraction. The agent will remove that attraction's ticket, and you're in. 



New York CityPass® Adult Information: 

Ages: 18 and up 
Admission to the following six attractions: 
Intrepid Sea Air Space Museum 
Guggenheim Museum 
The Museum of Modern Art 
Circle Line Sightseeing Cruises 
American Museum of Natural History 
Empire State Building Observatory
Booklet is valid for nine days beginning the first day you use it 
First day of use must occur by March 31, 2007


Also check on www.Skyauction.com and search for New York City.  There are some wonderful _theater tickets and dinner packages there_. I think the whole thing is only $100 a person but you must buy at least two.  It is offered for lots of shows, so you can take your pick. I figure that the two tickets are worth around $150, so you actually get dinner for two for $50 in NYC, at a nice theater district eatery, where food is never cheap.
Marylyn


----------



## stevens397

Just got back from five nights right near the MC.  We were in a suite at the Rihga Royal for our fifth year in a row, so we have some places we've grown to love over the years.

Now, we didn't have a kitchen.  We often had evening plans - two shows, bunch of dinners, etc.  So we usually had two meals per day - a brunch and an early dinner.  Cafe Europa is on the corner of 57th and 7th - one block away - and is very reasonable for breakfast or lunch.  Slightly crowded but very much like a french bistro.

Now if you want to go hog wild for brunch, you must go to Norma's at the Parker Meridien (58th I believe).  It's rated the best brunch in NY - but don't go on Sunday as it is a very long wait.

Remi's on 53rd is excellent (fancy) Italian.  One of our favorite places in the city is on Restaurant Row (46th St) between 8th and 9th - Orso.  Also Italian influences but reasonable and hip.  We have often seen Broadway stars there.  There really are too many places to mention.

Don't miss the Museum of Modern Art on 53rd (5th-6th).  Certainly worth a few hours.  If you want a very special meal ($$$) in the area, One of NY's newest restaurants is The Modern - next to the museum.  It's owned by Danny Meyer who also owns some of the best places in NY (Union Square Cafe and Gramercy Tavern-my personal favorite).

You should go to www.BroadwayBox.com to check out discount offers for shows when you will be here.  I prefer that to waiting until the day of and hoping for the best - and using cash!

This is longer than I expected, but try to give someone just a little advice about NY!  BTW, we stayed out of the subways - either walked or took the cabs which ran from $5-$8.

Have a great time.


----------



## Kevin

*Bump*

Don't want this thread to die!


----------



## Avery

stevens397 said:
			
		

> BTW, we stayed out of the subways - either walked or took the cabs which ran from $5-$8.
> 
> Have a great time.



There is NO reason to stay out of the subways, provided you aren't traveling in the middle of the night to/from far flung locations. If you limit yourself to walking and taking cabs in the $5 to $8 range, you are not leaving midtown/west side, and are seeing the narrowest and most touristy glimpse of the city. The subways are safe and the most efficient means of getting to many places. Busses are great too, but can take a while to get where you're going, though I do resort to the 5th avenue bus downtown from the Metropolitan Museum since it's a long walk to the subway from there. Pick up a subway map and familiarize yourself with it if you are worried about getting confused. Think about places you'd like to see, then look at the map to plan how you'd get there. OR just ask for directions, people are more helpful than you'd expect here....


----------



## Hoc

Avery said:
			
		

> There is NO reason to stay out of the subways, provided you aren't traveling in the middle of the night to/from far flung locations.



I wouldn't take a subway that heads to the South Bronx after midnight.  Other than that, the subways are cheap, clean, convenient, and quite a good and quick way to get around town.  You have to be able to climb up or down a flight of steps to get in or out of them, though, as very few of the stations have escalators.  They are also not very accessible if you are in a wheelchair -- only a few stations are, and the subway map is neither clear nor always correct about those.

Other than that, don't avoid the subways -- they are an essential part of the New York experience.


----------



## icydog

Having been a New Yorker for my formative years and up until I was 25, I will tell you that the EXPERIENCE is not all that wonderful.  NYC subways are a great way to get from point A to point B but they are not clean or especially nice. Please don't use a rest room on the subway or carry food.  It just isn't sanitary and the bathrooms are NOT safe.  I still use the subways because they are so Convienent but do not get confused and think they are fun or romantic or any other superlative. 
I agree that you should take the subways to get from uptown to downtown and from Manhattan to say, Brooklyn, but don't go late at night anywhere! The rush hours are 7:30 to 9:30 AM and 4-7 at night and the stations and cars are packed during that time.  I think the best time for the subway is after 10 AM and before 4 PM. JMHO, but I lived there, and go there several times a month, so I guess I am sort of an expert.  BTW, New Yorkers avoid cabs, as they tend to get stuck in traffic, and make you nuts while the meter ticks on and on.  If you watched *the Apprentice * a guy missed an important meeting because he took a cab and he got there an hour late. Even Trump was astounded that he took a cab from midtown to the west side when the subway was right there and would have taken him 10 minutes.
So taking the subway may not be romantic but it is efficient and quick.


----------



## Kevin

*Date change... AGAIN!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Ok, now that we've decided to keep our late March '06 exchange into Manhattan Club... let the fun begin!
> 
> Though I'm sure this has been asked and answered, I thought I'd start a new "Best Things NYC" thread.  Please help with any of the following ideas for a one week "newbie" trip to the Big Apple:
> 
> *Best web site or books for info
> Must see's & do's
> Best "Eats" - cheapo and / or "Big money"
> Best shows
> Do's & don'ts
> Shopping
> Public transportation*
> 
> Etc... etc...etc...!!!
> 
> We don't normally do tours and we won't be renting a car.  Any advice will be considered GOOD advice.  The more information the better.  Thanks!
> 
> Kevin




Business has forced us to change our plans once again.  We changed our check-in to June 23rd.  We've gone from a winter to spring to summer travel date!

What activities can we add to our list, now that the weather will be warmer?  Thanks ALL!    

Kevin


----------



## Avery

Well now you can definitely do a boat trip around the city. Many people like Circle Line. There really isn't much in the city that is weather-dependent, that's part of what's so great about visiting! I suppose if you really wanted to give up a city day, you could head to one of our world class beaches, but if you're coming from the other coast it wouldn't seem to pay to give up a city day for that....


----------



## Kevin

*Coney Island?*



			
				Avery said:
			
		

> Well now you can definitely do a boat trip around the city. Many people like Circle Line. There really isn't much in the city that is weather-dependent, that's part of what's so great about visiting! I suppose if you really wanted to give up a city day, you could head to one of our world class beaches, but if you're coming from the other coast it wouldn't seem to pay to give up a city day for that....



Avery,

My office is in Huntington Beach... I don't go to the beach here!  Cancun area beaches and beaches in Hawaii have spoiled us!  

Is Coney Island worth a day or half day trip?  Your help has been appreciated!
 
Kevin


----------



## Denise

Kevin: We enjoyed the following tours: NBC Studio, Radio City and the Rockefeller Center. Cheap eats were found under the Rockefeller center with plenty of tables to eat/relax. St. Patricks Cathedral was well worth the visit.


----------



## Kevin

*MC Extra Fees!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Ok, now that we've decided to keep our late June 06 ( originally March 06 )exchange into Manhattan Club... let the fun begin!
> 
> Though I'm sure this has been asked and answered, I thought I'd start a new "Best Things NYC" thread.  Please help with any of the following ideas for a one week "newbie" trip to the Big Apple:
> 
> *Best web site or books for info
> Must see's & do's
> Best "Eats" - cheapo and / or "Big money"
> Best shows
> Do's & don'ts
> Shopping
> Public transportation*
> 
> Etc... etc...etc...!!!
> 
> We don't normally do tours and we won't be renting a car.  Any advice will be considered GOOD advice.  The more information the better.  Thanks!
> 
> Kevin



Though the mandatory $25 per day won't ruin our trip... it makes me 
*%#@*!& angry!!  Talk about bait and switch.

Anyway, any other suggestions?


----------



## dvc95

*NYC Rocks!*

My friend and I just finished our week in NYC and had a week we won't soon forget!

We went to Carnegie Deli on our first day (If you go--remember to split the sandwich because the portions are HUGE). You also are in tight quarters--pretty much sitting with the next table. We ended up sitting next to Beth and Jarrod, who, it turns out, are leads in the Broadway play Ring of Fire. We went and saw our new friends on Wednesday and really enjoyed the show. It's a musical with 38 Johnny Cash songs. I've never really listened much to JC but the show was awesome--he's got some great songs! I totally recommend the show. 

We also (being of Irish heritage) spent most evenings at Olde Castle Pub which the Concierge, Carmine, had recommended. It's on the corner of 54th and 7th (but actually on 54th, about 2 or 3 shops in on the left when leaving MC). Carmine did us right on that one! It's really a local's place but it's clean, good food, great staff and some of the most interesting people dropping in for a drink (including the Editor-in-Chief of Popular Mechanics!). Okay, I'm clearly easily impressed--but it was cool in my book. 

Also, across the street from Olde Castle was Faces and Names--good food which is also cheap (they have $7 lunch specials). Carmine had recommended that as well.

And speaking of Carmine--so much nicer and helpful than anyone else, he's got a "cheat sheet" for the subway. It's got a bunch of frequently asked for spots and tells you which trains to take to get there (we went to Ellis Island). Ask at the concierge desk for it--it saved the day for us. 

Well, I know this was a bit rambling, but I hope it was helpful. Have fun on your trip (despite the new fees)!

Heidi


----------



## Kevin

*Less than 60 days!*

*Thank you to all who have contributed! *  Just an update...

We are now trying to decide on which play to attend.  We are thinking about *Wicked*... *The Producers*... *Hairspray* or *Rent*.  Any comments on these or others?  We may go to two.

We've also come to the conclusion that we we'll probably eat more than we would on a cruise!   We are not looking for fancy "upscale" dining.  I'll be looking for pizza, pastrami, soul food, a good hot dog stand and desserts! :whoopie:    

Also, though we won't miss a trip to the Empire State Building, what are your thoughts on the TOTR?

TIA  

( anybody else ever wonder why there were so many TUG members named "TIA" before finally getting it?  Maybe it was just me. )

Kevin


----------



## Karen G

*Re: Less than 60 days!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Also, though we won't miss a trip to the Empire State Building, what are your thoughts on the TOTR?
> 
> TIA


Okay, I know what TIA stands for (thanks in advance), but what is TOTR?

Of the plays you mentioned, I can highly recommend Hairspray. It's the only one of the four I've seen, but I've seen it three times both on Broadway and when it debuted in Seattle.  It's so much fun.


----------



## Kevin

*Re: Less than 60 days!*



			
				Karen G said:
			
		

> Okay, I know what TIA stands for (thanks in advance), but what is TOTR?



I'm sorry... Top Of The Rock ( Rockefeller Center ).

K


----------



## wauhob3

*Re: Less than 60 days!*

I have seen all but The Producers from your list. They are all excellent. Rent is edgy and has great songs, Wicked has great songs and girls especially enjoy it and Hairspray is funny. Wicked tickets would be hard to get if you are going in just 60 days and is the one in most demand.


----------



## Hoc

*Re: Less than 60 days!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> * I'll be looking for pizza, *


John's, Ray's or Grimaldi's



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> *pastrami, *



Katz's Deli (I hear Second Avenue Deli, which was a local favorite, closed.  And Ben's, which is one of bigfrank's favorites, is out in Queens, so you'd have to leave Manhattan.  Many say that Langer's in Los Angeles makes a better pastrami sandwich than anywhere in New York, and I might actually agree.  But, there's something about going to the source, and I think Katz's is the best in Manhattan.)



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> *soul food, *



Amy Ruth's



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> *a good hot dog stand *



Nathan's in Coney Island or Gray's Papaya in Manhattan.  Others say the hot dogs at Katz's are good.  Or you might just get one off a street cart.



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> *and desserts! *




Serendipity 3 for Frozen Hot Chocolate or Peanut Butter Hot Fudge Sundae; Carnegie Deli's Cheesecake is very tasty; Lindy's which "invented" cheesecake as we know it today, is now fairly uninspired; Lemon Cupcakes (or possibly any of the other "comfort food"-type desserts) at Sugar Sweet Sunshine Bakery; Rugalah at Sam Ash's Deli; Chocolate Souffle at One if By Land, Two if By Sea for a splurge.

For other sweets, the Noodle Kugel at Yonah Schimmel's Knishes is also quite good, as are the blintzes at Stage Deli.  Some of the bakeries in Little Italy make awfully good cannoli and other Italian pastries/sweets.


----------



## Hoc

*Re: Date change... AGAIN!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> What activities can we add to our list, now that the weather will be warmer?



Sweating and panting a lot. 

Do remember to take more clothes (or buy a bunch at Century 21 while you're there).  Going in July, you'll probably have to change your shirt two to four times in a day, and the MC does not have laundry facilities (though there is a service laundry around the corner that probably will charge you about $25 for a load).


----------



## Kevin

*Century 21... great!*



			
				Hoc said:
			
		

> Sweating and panting a lot.
> 
> Do remember to *take more clothes (or buy a bunch at Century 21 while you're there).  *Going in July, you'll probably have to change your shirt two to four times in a day, and the MC does not have laundry facilities (though there is a service laundry around the corner that probably will charge you about $25 for a load).



Hoc,

As always... lots of great info... However, I'll be deleting your last post when I print this thread and show it to my better half!  

Kevin


----------



## Avery

*Re: Coney Island?*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> Avery,
> 
> My office is in Huntington Beach... I don't go to the beach here!  Cancun area beaches and beaches in Hawaii have spoiled us!
> 
> Is Coney Island worth a day or half day trip?  Your help has been appreciated!
> 
> Kevin



Sorry, I haven't been checking in here much. IMO, NO. Unless you are coming with little ones who would enjoy the Aquarium and you are dying to see the amusement park even though it is disappointing as parks go these days. The neighborhood around Coney Island is not very nice. And if you are coming with little ones, they'd enjoy the Central Park Zoo just as much or more, and it'd save you a big trip since you can walk there from the MC.


----------



## Hoc

*Re: Century 21... great!*



			
				Kevin said:
			
		

> However, I'll be deleting your last post when I print this thread and show it to my better half!





I don't blame you.  Though, I grew up in Hawaii, and I'm a weather wimp. Can't handle too hot *or* too cold.


----------



## Hoc

BTW, for details on Century 21, click here.


----------



## icydog

We just got back from a week's stay at the Affinia Dumont using our RHC weekly contract. We stayed in a lovely one bedroom apt. I highly recommend this hotel. 

Now that I think about it the best thing I found was the one week *NY Metro Fun Pass*. We got into the city, we only live 25 miles away in NJ, on Saturday in the late afternoon. Sunday morning we went to the local station on 33rd and Park and bought this pass at the vending machine. Keep your receipt in a safe place in case you lose your pass like I did (luckily I found it but I had the receipt just in case) and you can have it replaced. We took buses for short hops and subways all over the city. _We used this as our own HOP on HOP off bus service. _ *The heck with Greyline!!*We saw a lot and paid very little. Make sure you pick up a subway and bus map at main train stations like we did. We got the bus and subway map at Grand Central Station but you can also pick them up at the Tourist Bureau on Broadway or other subway stops. They are free and up to date. Don't pay for one at the numerous book stores around town. It is a waste of money and they may not be up to date. The pass cost us $24 per person for the week. Since the regular price of busses or subways is $2 you see you can come out ahead very rapidly.  We took up to 10 busses each day. We are not new to NYC, obviously, but to be able to stay in the city was a real treat for us.  *I would recommend that everyone who stays in the city get a Fun Pass. * In fact had I thought about it ahead of time you can get it for 1/2 price if you are a senior or disabled.  This can only be done by mail so if you fit into this catagory this is something you might look into.


----------



## Sue K

Icydog (Marylyn) FYI FAO Swartz IS open!  Someone else bought the store but it is still called FAO Swartz and still has the toy soldier (live) outside welcoming you.  The store has been rennovated but is basically the same.  The annimated structure playing the FAO Swartz song at the beginning of the store is gone, and I really miss that, but most of it is basically the same.  The thing they added at the back of the first floor is a soda fountain with the absolute biggest (huge) sundaes, shakes and sodas you have EVER, EVER seen in your entire life.  One person cannot eat it all so do share.  It is worth it to go there to have one!  My husband and I had a shake last December and it came with three straws- a short one for on top, a medium sized one for when you get to the middle and a very long one to get to the bottom.  To drink the bottom of the shake one must take the container off the table to reach it (or stand up).  Larry King sat at a table next to us sharing a sundae with some woman I did not recognize (not his wife).  He is so skinny that one would never believe he eats that sort of thing but I saw him do it.....

If you have no preference on what Broadway show to see do go to the tickets booth on Times Square and see what is available.  The tickets are usually half price (or somewhere close to that).  They start selling tickets for the matinees at 10:00 AM I believe (for the days there are matinees) and tickets for evening perforances go on sale at 2:00 PM.  It's a good deal and we've gotten some good shows there but as another poster mentioned they only take cash and travelers' checks.


----------



## Hoc

Sue K said:
			
		

> If you have no preference on what Broadway show to see do go to the tickets booth on Times Square and see what is available.



Go to the one at the South Street Seaport instead.  Same tickets, fewer lines.


----------



## icydog

Hoc said:
			
		

> Go to the one at the South Street Seaport instead.  Same tickets, fewer lines.


We need aisle seats because I have to have my right leg extended so when we see a show on the TKTS board we walk over to the theatre and tell them we want to see the show for the reduced price but need an aisle due to medical reasons. So far this has worked.

I haven't gone to South Street myself but my tour books recommend South St as well. I took a bunch of new tour books out of my library and took them with us. The information in them was invaluable. I liked the Frommer's New York City tour book the best.  Some of the restaurants he mentioned were pretty good.  You can eat cheaper in NYC than in NJ. It's crazy but true. I got delicious, real, NYC bagels with two eggs for $1.25 every morning. In NJ the same breakfast is $3.50. BTW, the water in NYC is the best! That's why the coffee and bagels are so good.


----------



## MULTIZ321

I second Marilyn's recommendation to obtain an unlimited ride Metrocard to use on the NYC subways and busses.  This is way more convienient then Metro's exact fare policy - $2 per person per ride & I think it's coins only, no bills.

There are several types of unlimited ride MetroCards - 
a 1-Day Fun Pass - Cost $7, Reduced Fare not available;

7-Day Unlimited Ride Metrocard - Cost $24; Reduced Fare Card $12

30-Day Unlimited Ride Metrocard - Cost $76; Reduced Fare Card $38

There are some other categories as well - for more info, visit http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/metrocard/index.html

If you are a Senior (65+) you can submit an application for a Reduced Fare Card. Here's the link for the application
http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/nyct/fare/pdf/seniors.pdf

You submit a notarized application along with a photo. The Reduced Fare Card will be mailed to you and is good for 2 years. You don't have to be a resident of the New York State to qualify for the Reduced Rate Card.  You activate the Reduced Fare Card by inserting it into a MetroCard Vending Machine - they're located in most Subway Stations - and follow the menu prompts along with inserting the amount of cash for the type of card service you want (e.g., most likely a 7-Day Unlimited Ride Metrocard).  Be aware that the Metrcard Vending Machines will provide change up to a maximum of $6.  So, in other words don't insert a $50-dollar bill or a $100-dollar bill and expect the machine to provide you change - it won't happen.

Alternatively, you can go the Metro Walk In Center at 3 Stone Street (in lower Manhattan between Broad and Broadway - Mon-Fri 9am-5pm) to apply for your Reduced Rate Card in person.  If you go to the Walk In Center, you're only a couple of short blocks away from Fraunces Tavern where George Washington gave his farewell address to his troops at the end of the Revolutionary War. Drop in for a drink or a meal and soak up early American History. For more info visit http://www.frauncestavern.com/

You're also very close to the TKTS ® Lower Manhattan Theatre Center at South Street Seaport ( the corner of Front and John Streets, the rear of the Resnick/Prudential Building at 199 Water Street ) to get your 1/2 price theatre tickets.  As other poster's have mentioned, much shorter lines here than at their Duffy Square location near Times Square. For more info, visit
http://www.tdf.org/tkts/#

Enjoy your trip,
Richard


----------



## icydog

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> You activate the Reduced Fare Card by inserting it into a MetroCard Vending Machine - they're located in most Subway Stations - and follow the menu prompts along with inserting the amount of cash for the type of card service you want (e.g., most likely a 7-Day Unlimited Ride Metrocard).  Be aware that the Metrcard Vending Machines will provide change up to a maximum of $6.  So, in other words don't insert a $50-dollar bill or a $100-dollar bill and expect the machine to provide you change - it won't happen.
> Richard



*Wow Richard thanks for all that information.* I am printing a copy of both the senior application and the disabled persons application. The next time I am in the city I will be ready. I wish I knew there was a walk in place. We could have done all this while we were in the city last week and saved $12 each to boot. 

I put an important part of your post in RED so people will heed your advice.  *I believe you should always use a credit card at the vending machines.* It provides you with a record should something happen to your ticket and it is safer not to be brandishing so much cash in the subway. I also should warn you to take your Metro Card out of your wallet before entering the subway station. It is not a good idea to advertise where you keep your money. NYC is not like Rome or Paris, in that you don't have to expect _pick pockets _around every corner but, places like Penn Station, the Port Authority Building, Times Square and other places that cash laden tourists can be found, are well known _pick pocket _hevens. Just a word to the wise. NYC is a safe city, but as a savy traveler you should not be a target for unsavory characters that will prey on tourists no matter where you travel. Most of all have fun but watch your cash just like you would do in any large city.

Thanks again,
Marylyn


----------



## PClapham

RE the senior reduced fare card: can you get it the same day at the walk-in place?
Thanks
Aniita


----------



## MULTIZ321

Anita,

Yes, you can get it the same day, activate it and use it the same day also.


Richard


----------



## Jaybee

Richard, you have my thanks, too, for all the great information.  Thanks to all of you, in fact.  We'll be spending 6 nights in Manhattan in August, and having only spent about 3 hrs. in NYC previously, I need all the help I can get.  It's all appreciated.  Yea, Tuggers!  Jean


----------



## mamiecarter

*Eat like a tycoon, save like a scotsman!*

You can subscribe to Zagats on line or buy the Zagat New York Restaurant Guide when you get here. They have a best cheap eats list that corelates quality to price. Also a list of restaurants with prix fixe menus and early bird specials. China town abounds it good $5 meals.Street food carts are often tasty as many fancy places.


----------



## wauhob3

The www.restaurant.com certificates helped save money too. We had one for Seppis a French restaurant a block down the street from Manhattan club; an Italian restaurant on 47th and Broadway Daniela Trattoria; Mars 2112 geared for those with young children and Steak Frites, a French steakhouse near Union Square. I’d go to all of them again except for Mars 2112 unless I had young kids with. We usually ate at a bigger meal at lunch than snacks later.

The best place we ate at though was at The United Nations in The Delegates Dining Room for their international buffet lunch. It is $25 a person and very elegant. You need reservations, which you can make the day of and you have to have proper attire but they didn’t say anything about my daughter being in jeans. I’m sure my daughter ate $25 worth of fresh raspberries and lamb alone. They had interesting choices.


----------



## marion10

Oh I want to go back. My kids really enjoyed the Sony Wonder Lab- http://www.sonywondertechlab.com/. Free, but you need advance reservations


----------



## icydog

We thoroughly enjoyed the Sony Labs. We walked in without a reservation but we called in advance to make sure there were no lines. We went by ourselves but kept telling each other that it would have been a great place for our 8 yo grandson.  I'm glad this place was free because for two seniors it was not worth an admission fee. Many of the the exhibits were not working but the ones that were are very interesting.

As far as Restaurant.com gift certificates-make sure you meet all the requirements before heading out to the restaurant and CALL AHEAD to make sure they still accept the certificates. We did call and the one gc we had with us was not being accepted by the managment any longer. There is no recourse, you cannot argue, they say no-- and no it is. I have heard of folks ordering way beyond their budget to get to the minimums on the Gift Certificate, usually $35 but sometimes as high as $100, only to be told that they don't accept them anymore.  It has happened so often to me it is now the norm to be advised they are no longer any good or the minimum has been raised substanially.


----------



## wauhob3

I looked on restaurant.com right before leaving to make sure they were still selling the certifcates for the restaurants we had certificates. If they didn't then I would have called first. I also tell them as soon as I get seated I have one. The only problem I had was for the Celebrity Deli which was closed down. Restaurant.com issued a mega certificate to replace. I also wait for at least a 50% off sale so I'm only paying $5 and sometimes they have them for $4. NYC has many of them.


----------



## icydog

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> I looked on restaurant.com right before leaving to make sure they were still selling the certifcates for the restaurants we had certificates. If they didn't then I would have called first. I also tell them as soon as I get seated I have one. The only problem I had was for the Celebrity Deli which was closed down. Restaurant.com issued a mega certificate to replace. I also wait for at least a 50% off sale so I'm only paying $5 and sometimes they have them for $4. NYC has many of them.


The Celebrity Deli proves my point. My brother and I went in for lunch before the theater only to be told they don't accept them any longer. We had to hurry to find someplace else to eat. I personally am glad the Celebrity closed down. The attitude in there was atrocious. I* still say call first rather than schlepp cross town to find out they don't honor them. *It is up to the discretion of the manager. As far as mega certificates I have five waiting to be filled. I think of them as empty pieces of paper. Restaurant.com used to be the goose that laid the golden egg until owners figured out the advertising wasn't worth the loss in revenue. I had one restaurant owner yell at me saying he was sick of pieces of paper and no money. In fact he was right. We would buy the gcs for practically nothing and eat a lovely dinner and walk out paying only the tip and maybe a couple of dollars for extras we ordered so we didn't have a zero balance. It was good while it lasted but restauranteurs know it for the scam it is now and the goose got cooked.


----------



## wauhob3

icydog said:
			
		

> The Celebrity Deli proves my point. My brother and I went in for lunch before the theater only to be told they don't accept them any longer. We had to hurry to find someplace else to eat. I personally am glad the Celebrity closed down. The attitude in there was atrocious. I* still say call first rather than schlepp cross town to find out they don't honor them. *It is up to the discretion of the manager. As far as mega certificates I have five waiting to be filled. I think of them as empty pieces of paper. Restaurant.com used to be the goose that laid the golden egg until owners figured out the advertising wasn't worth the loss in revenue. I had one restaurant owner yell at me saying he was sick of pieces of paper and no money. In fact he was right. We would buy the gcs for practically nothing and eat a lovely dinner and walk out paying only the tip and maybe a couple of dollars for extras we ordered so we didn't have a zero balance. It was good while it lasted but restauranteurs know it for the scam it is now and the goose got cooked.



Sorry you had a bad experience but I don't know why you consider it a scam. No restaurant has to participate. It isn't so different than Entertainment cards especially since they require two diners and often you have to purchase $35 worth of food plus alcoholic drinks are usually excluded. I can tell you I probably would have never ended up at any of the restaurants I went to without the certificates. I also used Mapquest to plot out the addresses so I knew they were nearby.


----------



## frankhi

We are going to NYC in Sept. for some sightseeing and Yankees games. We are staying at the Embassy Suites in Lower Manhatten. Is it fairly easy to get a cab (or a car service) after the game? Thanks


----------



## Sue K

Besides owning at the MC, our son and daughter-in-law live in Manhattan so we go in all the time.  Cabs are something you can never count on!  Generally it's not a problem, you can hail one fairly easily, but if it's raining or really, really cold, forget it, you can stand there an hour and not be able to get one.  I would think that would be a problem after a Yankee game.  Try to find out what subway to take back to you hotel.  The subway is not the most pleasant means of transportation but much more reliable than counting on a cab.


----------



## Karen G

Sue K said:
			
		

> Try to find out what subway to take back to you hotel.


I agree. When we went to a Yankees game from the MC, we took the subway there and back. There were a lot of other people on the subway with us going to the game and returning, and they were very helpful in making sure we got on the right trains.

Upon re-reading the post above, I see that the poster is not staying at the MC but at the Embassy Suites in lower Manhattan. I still think the subway is the best transportation and I'm sure there will be people around to help you find the right trains.


----------



## magiroux

icydog said:
			
		

> The Celebrity Deli proves my point. My brother and I went in for lunch before the theater only to be told they don't accept them any longer. We had to hurry to find someplace else to eat. I personally am glad the Celebrity closed down. The attitude in there was atrocious. I* still say call first rather than schlepp cross town to find out they don't honor them. *It is up to the discretion of the manager. As far as mega certificates I have five waiting to be filled. I think of them as empty pieces of paper. Restaurant.com used to be the goose that laid the golden egg until owners figured out the advertising wasn't worth the loss in revenue. I had one restaurant owner yell at me saying he was sick of pieces of paper and no money. In fact he was right. We would buy the gcs for practically nothing and eat a lovely dinner and walk out paying only the tip and maybe a couple of dollars for extras we ordered so we didn't have a zero balance. It was good while it lasted but restauranteurs know it for the scam it is now and the goose got cooked.



I just wanted to chime in here....That really does sound like an awful experience you had with that restaurant, but to be fair, it sounds like the restaurant is the scammer, not Restaurant.com. The owner/manager of the restaurant can authorize as many (or as few) GC's to be sold on the website as they want. If he was only seeing paper, that's his fault. They are free to set as many restrictions as they want, and some of them ARE quite restrictive.  Seeing he's now out of business, perhaps he just didn't know how to run a restaurant??? 

I have been using Restaurant.com for over four years now (use at least five per year)for establishments from NH to FL and have NEVER had an issue. I have never called first, although I always present my GC before ordering. I have, however, been discretely reminded to please tip on the pre-discount amount, which means they must have people that do not tip appropriately. You have to make sure you you read all restrictions before purchasing and patronizing the participating restaurants. 

If I begin to have the problems you have experienced, I will certainly eat my words and give the website the big "thumbs down", but I used two GC's in Orlando Easter week and had no problems at all.


----------



## dvc95

I had several experiences where I was told the restaurant was no longer honoring the GC, which made me stop using that site. I'm sure it is probably the establishment (and it was more than 1 restaurant--I bought several GC at once) who is at fault rather than restaurant.com but either way--I was the one out the money. I'd had success with it as well but I just wasn't willing to take the chance once I'd been burned. Just my 2 cents.

Heidi


----------



## Jaybee

Hi, guys!  I've been reading and reading, but maybe missing something. We'll be going from JFK to the New York Hilton in Aug., and having to catch an 8:23 am flight back home.  Any advice on the best way to get from the airport to the hotel in the evening (5:30pm), and ...more importantly, getting back to the airport by 7am?  A taxi sounds like the surest way...but not if we can't find one.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## icydog

Jaybee said:
			
		

> Hi, guys!  I've been reading and reading, but maybe missing something. We'll be going from JFK to the New York Hilton in Aug., and having to catch an 8:23 am flight back home.  Any advice on the best way to get from the airport to the hotel in the evening (5:30pm), and ...more importantly, getting back to the airport by 7am?  A taxi sounds like the surest way...but not if we can't find one.  Thanks for all the help.



I am assuming you mean the Hilton Club on 6th Avenue.  If you are staying there you will have no problem getting a cab no matter what time of day or night. there is always a long queue of cabs waiting for fares there. There are also shuttle services to and from the airport.  They are very reasonable and run 24 hours a day. Some pick up at hotels and some meet at 42nd street but you should find out exactly how you plan to do this BEFORE you leave home. 


http://www.panynj.gov/aviation/jgtsfram.htm
*This is the best site to use. It tells you which shuttle to use to get into and out of Manhattan*


----------



## hudson1126

You do not want to take a taxi or car service from Yankee stadium after the game.  Trust me.

Follow the crowds after the game to the subway.


----------



## Jaybee

Marylyn, thanks ever-so-much for that website, and your helpful information. I really appreciate that, and all you helpful Tuggers.  




			
				icydog said:
			
		

> I am assuming you mean the Hilton Club on 6th Avenue.  If you are staying there you will have no problem getting a cab no matter what time of day or night. there is always a long queue of cabs waiting for fares there. There are also shuttle services to and from the airport.  They are very reasonable and run 24 hours a day. Some pick up at hotels and some meet at 42nd street but you should find out exactly how you plan to do this BEFORE you leave home.
> 
> 
> http://www.panynj.gov/aviation/jgtsfram.htm
> *This is the best site to use. It tells you which shuttle to use to get into and out of Manhattan*


----------



## Dani

frankhi said:
			
		

> We are going to NYC in Sept. for some sightseeing and Yankees games. We are staying at the Embassy Suites in Lower Manhatten. Is it fairly easy to get a cab (or a car service) after the game? Thanks



Frank,

  It is next to impossible to catch a cab at the end of a Yankee game and even if you were able to, it would not likely be a yellow cab but what we call a gypsy cab and the traffic would be terrible.   Do yourself a favor and take the subway to and from Yankee stadium.


----------



## Jaybee

Hi again, Marylyn...Using the website you provided, I've booked our reservations for p/u & delivery for transportation for our trip.  So now I've reserved airport parking, so I have to get the silly pictures for the Metro Discount applications.  Thanks, all.. 



			
				icydog said:
			
		

> I am assuming you mean the Hilton Club on 6th Avenue.  If you are staying there you will have no problem getting a cab no matter what time of day or night. there is always a long queue of cabs waiting for fares there. There are also shuttle services to and from the airport.  They are very reasonable and run 24 hours a day. Some pick up at hotels and some meet at 42nd street but you should find out exactly how you plan to do this BEFORE you leave home.
> 
> 
> http://www.panynj.gov/aviation/jgtsfram.htm
> *This is the best site to use. It tells you which shuttle to use to get into and out of Manhattan*


----------



## frankhi

Subway it is! Thanks


----------



## bestbuyer

Taking the subway in Manhattan is, I think, part of the thrill of being in the city.  A fun place!  Can't beat the $2.00 one-way fare.  By the way, definitely take the subway down to Ground Zero while you're there.  

Some great dinner restaurants are 5 Ninth, Spice Market, Baldizar(sp?)....actually lots of choices....I think restaurant row is 46th street (or around that area).  Some good choices there, too.  Check online.

Definitely do NOT rent a car if you're staying just in the city.  Traffic and parking prices wouldn't make it worth it.

Have fun!


----------



## Hoc

bestbuyer said:
			
		

> By the way, definitely take the subway down to Ground Zero while you're there.



The Cortlandt Street station (ground zero) is currently under construction and temporarily closed.  You can take the green line to the Fulton St. station, and walk about a half block, though.


----------



## dmharris

Kevin,

Let us know how the accommodations are at the Manhatten Club; was it difficult to get?

There is a darling dessert place, The Cupcake Cafe, that is fun, I don't have the address at the computer, sorry.

Sony has a FREE interactive museum at their midtown office building.

Next to the World Trade Center space there is a church that housed the rescue workers and became a shrine.  They have displays that will bring you to tears of badges from police and fire depts around the world that sent in their badges as signs of support and leis of orgami cranes from the people of Hiroshima (quite ironic).  Free and one of the most touching displays I've ever seen.  I think it is St. Pauls; anyone downtown will know.  Do not miss it!  

Subway cards can be bought for unlimited travel for as many days as you need; great investment as you get from one end of town to the other much faster underground than in a cab.  

Elaine's Stardust Dinner in the theatre district has an old diner feel with waiters who do live entertainment, for free.  

The Public Library is stunning.  The Metropolitan Museum of Art - breath taking; walk down Madison Avenue in that neighborhood; fabulous boutiques.  Walk, walk walk then take the subway.  

Diane


----------



## Kevin

*Counting down to Manhattan Club!*

We are almost there!

Before I forget... is there any particular room or floor I should request?

We just received our Yankees tickets purchased on eBay.  Auction ended on Friday and we received the tix on Monday!:whoopie: 

Still have not decided on a show.  We'll just be at the mercy of the TKTS booth.  I'm going to purchase our Empire State Building tix this morning online.  We'll decide on Top of the Rock once there.

We've decided on a water taxi or the Staten Island Ferry to see the Statue of Liberty.  Does anyone know if we'll get close enough to get good pictures from the ferry?

We've also decided our "foods of choice" are going to be PIZZA & PASTRAMI!    We'll mix in a few other items like bagels, hot dogs and ice cream because we are into gourmet dining!  

I've got to go back through the threads and pick a place, but I think we'll eat breakfast and maybe church in Harlem on Sunday morning before we go to the baseball game.

BTW, for helpful subway info CLICK HERE .  It has given us great info.  Also, we received a great map from DebBrown that is helping us become "area experts"!  *Thanks again Deb and to all who have contributed to this thread.*

Kevin


----------



## Jaybee

I hate to see this great thread sinking so far down.  
We're going to be at the Hilton Club Aug. 19-25, and I'm trying to decide what Broadway show(s) to see.  I'm sure there were some recommendations here somewhere, but I'm not sure where, or if they're still running.  Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## dmharris

Hi Jean,

The Putnam School Spelling Bee is wonderful, funny, entertaining and a reminder of 8th grade!


----------



## Jaybee

Thanks so much.  I appreciate your taking the time to answer me.

QUOTE=dmharris]Hi Jean,

The Putnam School Spelling Bee is wonderful, funny, entertaining and a reminder of 8th grade![/QUOTE]


----------



## roadsister

How is the weather in Jan vs March?


----------



## wauhob3

roadsister said:
			
		

> How is the weather in Jan vs March?


I suspect pretty different. We had some days that approached 70 during our trip the last week of March. Only one day was cold and rainy.


----------

